# YJ Guanlong VS. Dayan Zhanchi



## Animorpher13 (Jan 28, 2015)

The Dayan Zanchi has been out for quite a while, and it has been considered to be a great intermediate speed cube. However, after playing around with my YJ Guanlong for a while, I find that I get almost the exact same times as I do on the Zanchi. Which one do you guys think is better? (P.S. I am also competing in a week and can't decide what to use).

My Pro and Con List

Guanlong pros: VERY light, buttery
Guanlong cons: Feels slower than the Zanchi

Dayan Zanchi Pros: Faster than the Guanlong, rare pops
Dayan Zanchi Cons: Feels blocky


----------



## Johnny (Jan 28, 2015)

This idea that different skill levels need different cubes is completely false IMO. The AoLong is the best cube for almost everyone. If you don't like a fast cube, don't lube it- It's very controllable when it's unlubed. If it's still too fast, just lube it with a higher weight and BAM- You've got a much slower cube that maintains its great performance and fluid movement.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 28, 2015)

Johnny said:


> This idea that different skill levels need different cubes is completely false IMO. The AoLong is the best cube for almost everyone. If you don't like a fast cube, don't lube it- It's very controllable when it's unlubed. If it's still too fast, just lube it with a higher weight and BAM- You've got a much slower cube that maintains its great performance and fluid movement.


Nupe. Some people like smooth, or the feel of blocky (WeiLong), some people like quiet (Zhanchi) but some people like uncontrollable, and therefore your statement is false, especially the "The AoLong is the best cube for almost *everyone*" part.


----------



## s3rzz (Jan 28, 2015)

Johnny said:


> This idea that different skill levels need different cubes is completely false IMO. The AoLong is the best cube for almost everyone. If you don't like a fast cube, don't lube it- It's very controllable when it's unlubed. If it's still too fast, just lube it with a higher weight and BAM- You've got a much slower cube that maintains its great performance and fluid movement.



Might be the only one but I'm still tracking miles on a 4 year old Lunhui. I have to turn more accurate and it makes me look ahead more, as an added bonus the cube is heavy and smooth as can be. I own an Aolong and even though it's a great cube it's just not for me, I get almost lazy because of how good it cuts and just can't track pieces. So although I see where you are coming from, and as much as it stinks to say hardware does matter for people. It maybe just not the best hardware straight out the gate.


----------



## Chrizz (Jan 28, 2015)

Guanlong pops are just as rare if not more rare than zhanchi pops, and for me the guanlong doesn't feel slower than the zhanchi.


----------



## Berd (Jan 28, 2015)

I've put washers in my Guanlong and now it's amazing.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 28, 2015)

My Guanlong has started popping since the torpedoes have broken off some of the edge pieces. Fortunately I have several spares. It's a great cube (but a but brittle). 

The sticker quality puts me off Dayan. My Zhanchi stickers chipped really badly.


----------



## the cubist (Jan 28, 2015)

If it were up to me, I would use the guanlong. I happen to like smooth cubes, and slowness doesn't affect me too much.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 1, 2015)

I would go with the Zhanchi, I'm not that big on the guanlong.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 1, 2015)

Same^ GuanLong is a good bang for it's buck, but the zhanchi is a whole other level.


----------



## dott (Feb 2, 2015)

The GuanLong is a great cube, but so is the Zanchi. I totally agree with your pros and cons. In my opinion they are about equal and there are better cubes out there. It all depends on what you like. Maybe for someone new to speedcubing i would pick the zanchi or a cube with bad corner cutting to learn turning it properly.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 2, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> The Dayan Zanchi has been out for quite a while, and it has been considered to be a great intermediate speed cube. However, after playing around with my YJ Guanlong for a while, I find that I get almost the exact same times as I do on the Zanchi. Which one do you guys think is better? (P.S. I am also competing in a week and can't decide what to use).
> 
> My Pro and Con List
> 
> ...



I'm very annoyed, because my cubes never turn out to be what I expected, and they're never like what others on speedsolving.com say they're like. An example is my Moyu Weisu, but that doesn't belong on this thread.

I use my Dayan Zhanchi for 3BLD, and my 2 YJ Guanlongs for speedsolving. (I'm not sure if my cube is actually a YJ Guanlong, but that's my guess from this thread.) Concerning stickers, Moyu and YJ have far better stickers than Dayan, but that's OK for me because I like the worn-out look.

My Dayan Zhanchi is not really fast, and it pops quite a bit if I turn too roughly. And the fact that it feels blocky, I think, is a 'pro,' because in BLD blockiness is important for me not to lose control and mess up execution.

Yes, my supposed Guanlong is very light and 'buttery,' but it's also very fast and uncontrollable, which is why I don't use it for BLD. I find the Guanlong very enjoyable to speedsolve with, although sometimes I get too caught up in speed and forget about look-ahead.

I think that both are very great cubes, and for me, each for a different reason and purpose. All in all I can't say which is better, because the Guanlong will be difficult to use for BLD, and the Zhanchi will be too slow and blocky for speedsolving. But considering the price, the Guanlong was a fifth of the price of the Dayan Zhanchi, and you can see why from this thread (same as previous link).

~ JemFish


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 2, 2015)

Well stated


----------



## Animorpher13 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the great feedback! I ultimately decided to use the Guanlong, and even though i accidentally switched mine with a friends when I competed earlier today, i still got a new PB and saw a (possible?) World record occur!


----------



## Berd (Feb 2, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> Thanks guys for all the great feedback! I ultimately decided to use the Guanlong, and even though i accidentally switched mine with a friends when I competed earlier today, i still got a new PB and saw a (possible?) World record occur!


!?


----------



## pdilla (Feb 2, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Same^ GuanLong is a good bang for it's buck, but the zhanchi is a whole other level.



this


----------

